# Help Customers Create Fundraisers With InkSoft Free Spread-The-Word Toolkit



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

We’ve seen the nationwide success of how the Here for Good movement, brainchild of Sloan Coleman, Tiny Little Monster, St. Louis, enabled decorators to retain employees while also helping customers from going out of business. 

Recognizing that fundraising is going to be one of the most-needed activities to counteract the uncertain economic conditions created by COVID-19, InkSoft has put together a free resource to help you get started. 

The Total Fundraising Spread-The-Word Toolkit includes marketing copy templates for every purpose from sending out emails to creating social media posts. In addition, a new blog explains why fundraising is a trend that is not going away and why, as a decorator, you should be offering this service to your clientele. 

This info-packed article discusses how to develop a fundraising product and price mix, how to align with your community, and how to offer your clients a no-risk way to fundraise. Find out how you can offer this service as a way to give back as well as ensure the sustainability of your shop. 

To read and request this free resource, go to https://www.inksoft.com/why-every-one-of-your-customers-needs-a-fundraising-store/.

The perfect companion to the Spread-The-Word toolkit is InkSoft’s Fundraising Graphics Kit. To request your free copy, go to https://www.inksoft.com/fundraising-graphics-kit/

InkSoft is a software company focusing on the next generation of sales and production software for decorators. It brings together sales, marketing, ordering and production management into one platform. For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

